# Benefits Abroad. Help please



## johnsammc (9 Jan 2011)

Hi everyone,

I`ve been unemployed for nearly 2 years and i`ve given up hope here in Ireland. I have a friend who lives in the Netherlands and he as suggested i try there. He will give me accomodation till i find something. My question is can a get my benefit here transferred for a time. Ive been told i can. I`m only looking for help till i find work. Can anyone help with information on this. Any help would be much appreciated. I currently receive £186 per week 

John


----------



## eastbono (9 Jan 2011)

Are you receiving Jobseekers Benefit or Jobseekers Allowance?


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2011)

If you've been unemployed and signing on for 2 years, you're most likely on Jobseeker's Allowance, which is not transferrable outside Ireland.


----------



## johnsammc (9 Jan 2011)

gipimann said:


> If you've been unemployed and signing on for 2 years, you're most likely on Jobseeker's Allowance, which is not transferrable outside Ireland.


 
Yes i`m on Jobseekers Allowance. Thanks for the replies. I was hoping i`d get a bit of help for a few weeks till i found something. Is this definately the case as i was going to go to the Welfare Office and ask

Thanks again

John


----------



## gipimann (9 Jan 2011)

Yes, it's definitely the case.  Since JA is means-tested and not based on PRSI contributions, it can't be transferred.


----------



## Lou34 (10 Jan 2011)

Hi.  I have been living and working in Holland for the last two years.  Unfortunately as per the previous posters you cannot transfer job seekers to NL.  In addition it is very hard to apply for Dutch social welfare without having first worked here for a period of 36 weeks consecutively.  The good news is that there are quite a lot of employment opportunities here depending on your field of experience/qualification etc.  Knowledge of the Dutch language is desirable but certainly not essential as many of the larger corporates around the Randstad i.e.Amsterdam, The Hague and Rotterdam speak English as a business language.

I have listed below some English speaking job recruitment agencies so you can see what sort of work is available and the type of salaries.  In general salaries are lower here and income tax high but you do get a lot more for your money.  Food etc. is cheaper.  Private health insurance is a must here.  Everbody needs to have it and you can allow about 100 Euro a month for that.  But that will cover you for all doctors appointments, prescriptions etc.

www.adamsrecruit.nl
www.undutchables.nl
www.kellyservices.nl
www.englishlanguagejobs.com
www.bluelynx.nl
www.randstad.nl
www.uniquemls.com


Good luck and feel free to PM me if you need any more advice.
Lou


----------



## Bronte (11 Jan 2011)

As Gipimann says you cannot transfer your dole. That shouldn't stop you going however. Anything is worth a go. If it's at all possible to save a bit you won't need much in Holland only food while you stay with your friend. The Dutch are frugal and your friend is probably used to that type of lifestyle and has said he'll put you up and wouldn't be expecting you to contribute (as many Irish before him have done for others). How about setting a time frame on it, give it 3 weeks.


----------

